# MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Evoke



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2019)

The MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Evoke is a completely new line of graphics cards by MSI. Visually, this factory-overclocked board pleases with a champagne-gold cooler and matching backplate. Temperatures of the triple-slot, dual-fan card are excellent, and idle fan stop is included, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## Tech Ninja (Aug 14, 2019)

It would be nice to see an article showing all the AIBs for 5700xt vs 2060s and 2070s. Including the temp and acoustics.  Have to jump around too much right now.

This is what I’d like to see - but with all the AIBs

Performance

Ref 5700xt 98
MSI 5700XT 100
Ref 2070s 109
Zotac 2070s 113

Thermals and Acoustics

Ref 5700xt 92/43
MSI 5700xt 72/39
Ref 2070s 73/33
Zotac 2070s 68/31


----------



## Xuper (Aug 14, 2019)

How is VRM/Mem Temp ? GN shows Sapphire is around 85'c.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Aug 14, 2019)

If only Radeon cards performed as good as they looked...


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2019)

The Quim Reaper said:


> If only Radeon cards performed as good as they looked...


We all know that anything below an RTX 2080 is pure trash


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice review.  This is an ok-ish card, but it's no Sapphire Pulse...


----------



## _Flare (Aug 14, 2019)

looks like you lose a lot MHz if the temps are too high.
@W1zzard  Overclocking

AMD Ref.
set 2086
got 2015
*diff. 71*
temp. 92C noOC

Asus Strix OC
set 2086
got 2031
*diff. 55*
temp. 77C noOC

MSI EVOKE
set 2100
got 2050
*diff. 50*
temp. 72C noOC

Sapphire Pulse
set 2050
got 2001
*diff. 49*
temp. 75C noOC


----------



## Mistral (Aug 14, 2019)

So far the Asus looks to be the best of the three, with Sapphire close second. And the MSI, especially with the noise level, seems like it wasn't tweaked as well...


----------



## remunramu (Aug 14, 2019)

I like this design, not too long like any other brands, and it has sapphire vibe boxy design.


----------



## Juventas (Aug 14, 2019)

Idle​ASUS RX 5700 XT STRIX48°C​Fan Stop​ASUS RX 5700 XT STRIX (Quiet BIOS)54°C​Fan Stop​MSI RX 5700 XT Evoke47°C​Fan Stop​MSI RX 5700 XT Evoke (new BIOS)52°C​Fan Stop​

This look backwards.  If the fans are stopped, and a "quiet" BIOS is lower performance one, why is the temperature higher?


----------



## illli (Aug 14, 2019)

wow, way to mail it in MSI.


----------



## Turmania (Aug 14, 2019)

Probably the best looking card but the performance is not what I come to expect from MSI.


----------



## RH92 (Aug 14, 2019)

Imo where MSI did it wrong with this card is cooling the core and memory with the same cold plate ( liquid cooled GPUs can afford to do this because of much lower core temps )  because that makes core temps look worst and let's be honest core temps is what majority of users will look for .  Noise perf is not what im expecting from MSI ( granted this is not their best cooling solution ) but still cooling perf is on part with Pulse  and comes second only to Strix  so if i had to chose between the Evoke or the Pulse i guess it would come to aesthetics .


----------



## ZeroFM (Aug 14, 2019)

Mistral said:


> So far the Asus looks to be the best of the three, with Sapphire close second. And the MSI, especially with the noise level, seems like it wasn't tweaked as well...


Attention blind user ...
strix 77c - 36db , 82c - 32db
pulse 75c - 35db , 74c - 32db


----------



## Jism (Aug 14, 2019)

Juventas said:


> Idle​ASUS RX 5700 XT STRIX48°C​Fan Stop​ASUS RX 5700 XT STRIX (Quiet BIOS)54°C​Fan Stop​MSI RX 5700 XT Evoke47°C​Fan Stop​MSI RX 5700 XT Evoke (new BIOS)52°C​Fan Stop​
> 
> This look backwards.  If the fans are stopped, and a "quiet" BIOS is lower performance one, why is the temperature higher?



Because the VRM's are responsible for that in Idle.


----------



## RH92 (Aug 14, 2019)

ZeroFM said:


> Attention blind user ...
> strix 77c - 36db , 82c - 32db
> pulse 75c - 35db , 74c - 32db



He's not blind that's the reason why you always look at more than a single review  . Guru3D has the Strix  performing much better 68c - 40db , 76c 34db , obviously that depends on many things such as room temp , how representative the reviewed samples are ( even big reviewers can sometimes receive '' defective '' products ) etc etc but generally speaking  you are delusional if you think a much bigger heatsink with 3 fans is going to cool less than a  much smaller heatsink with 2 fans let alone by such a big margin  !


----------



## Joss (Aug 14, 2019)

> A champagne-gold metallic cuboidal triple-slot cooler dominates the design and gives the card a *new-age industrial* feel.


What on earth is "new-age industrial"


----------



## RH92 (Aug 14, 2019)

Joss said:


> What on earth is "new-age industrial"



That's what we simple mortals call marketing BS


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 14, 2019)

Does anyone else find it funny that Nvidia is now selling cards that gain advantage over AMD cards at higher resolutions? Looking here, if you were gaming at 1080p then the 5700 XT is practically equal with the 2070 Super, but then at 4k, you're seeing maybe a 10%+ improvement for the 2070 Super. I just find it odd as I remember in the Maxwell days that was AMD's saving grace, being more competitive the higher the resolution. I guess Nvidia finally relented and put some decent memory bandwidth to good use.

On a sidenote, @W1zzard, if you ever get some free time, it would be really interesting to do a shootout with the 2070 Super and 5700 XT with a focus on HDR performance costs, minimum frametimes, DLSS vs RIS, etc. I think we have a good idea of how these cards are faring in raw performance, but I don't think too many tech sites are focusing on the secondary metrics. I heard Turing does better with HDR support, and I know Vega did just fine turning HDR on, but seeing some numbers would be cool.


----------



## RH92 (Aug 14, 2019)

danbert2000 said:


> DLSS vs RIS



I still don't understand why would peoples want to see a comparison between a sharpening tool and a blurring tool ?   DLSS  sacrifice image fidelity for more fps , RIS sacrifice fps for more image fidelity  , so why would you compare apples to oranges ?


----------



## Xuper (Aug 14, 2019)

danbert2000 said:


> On a sidenote, @W1zzard, if you ever get some free time, it would be really interesting to do a shootout with the 2070 Super and 5700 XT with a focus on HDR performance costs, minimum frametimes, DLSS vs RIS, etc. I think we have a good idea of how these cards are faring in raw performance, but I don't think too many tech sites are focusing on the secondary metrics. I heard Turing does better with HDR support, and I know Vega did just fine turning HDR on, but seeing some numbers would be cool.



because of the way he uses method for his review , He can't.


----------



## Juventas (Aug 14, 2019)

Jism said:


> Because the VRM's are responsible for that in Idle.


Can you elaborate?  Are you saying the VRMs get hotter at lower power modes?


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 14, 2019)

RH92 said:


> I still don't understand why would peoples want to see a comparison between a sharpening tool and a blurring tool ?   DLSS  sacrifice image fidelity for more fps , RIS sacrifice fps for more image fidelity  , so why would you compare apples to oranges ?



The way I understand it, RIS is designed to be used with resolution scaling. See the Sapphire 5700 XT review, the driver level resolution scale is there and then you add RIS to try to get some of the detail back. I just think it would be interesting to target the same performance and see the image difference. I know DLSS will probably start with a lower rendering resolution at that matched performance level and then have a smarter upscaling behavior, but I don't have the ability to test it myself.


----------



## Dammeron (Aug 14, 2019)

danbert2000 said:


> Does anyone else find it funny that Nvidia is now selling cards that gain advantage over AMD cards at higher resolutions? Looking here, if you were gaming at 1080p then the 5700 XT is practically equal with the 2070 Super, but then at 4k, you're seeing maybe a 10%+ improvement for the 2070 Super. I just find it odd as I remember in the Maxwell days that was AMD's saving grace, being more competitive the higher the resolution. I guess Nvidia finally relented and put some decent memory bandwidth to good use.



It's more about the amount of memory. When maxwell came to the market, it had 4GB, while AMD R9 390 had 8GB of memory. That's why th latter could reach GTX 980 on 4K resolution.


----------



## RH92 (Aug 14, 2019)

danbert2000 said:


> The way I understand it, RIS is designed to be used with resolution scaling.



Well yes you can use RIS along with resolution downscaling  but it's not designed for this per say or at least not specifically for this . 

Quote from TECHSPOT : '' So, what is Radeon Image Sharpening? In basic terms, it’s a post-processing sharpening feature for games that AMD says carries nearly no performance penalty. In theory you turn it on, overall sharpness is improved in game's visuals and everyone walks away happy. '' . 

RIS is what the name says , a sharpening tool  . DLSS is not a sharpening tool !



Dammeron said:


> It's more about the amount of memory.



Not really , both 2070S and 5700XT have the same amount of memory , so memory speed plays a big role aswell ( sometimes even bigger than core speed )  in higher resolutions .


----------



## Dammeron (Aug 15, 2019)

When both cards have the same amount and type of memory, it's obvious that the better architecture with higher clocks wins and raises the advantage along with the resolution growth.

I was talking about a situation, where a card that looses eg. by 10% in 1080p, goes equal in 2160p.


----------



## rvalencia (Aug 15, 2019)

RH92 said:


> Well yes you can use RIS along with resolution downscaling  but it's not designed for this per say or at least not specifically for this .
> 
> Quote from TECHSPOT : '' So, what is Radeon Image Sharpening? In basic terms, it’s a post-processing sharpening feature for games that AMD says carries nearly no performance penalty. In theory you turn it on, overall sharpness is improved in game's visuals and everyone walks away happy. '' .
> 
> ...


According to Techspot, 80 percent of 4K + RIS is better than 1440p + DLSS


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 15, 2019)

RH92 said:


> Well yes you can use RIS along with resolution downscaling  but it's not designed for this per say or at least not specifically for this .
> 
> Quote from TECHSPOT : '' So, what is Radeon Image Sharpening? In basic terms, it’s a post-processing sharpening feature for games that AMD says carries nearly no performance penalty. In theory you turn it on, overall sharpness is improved in game's visuals and everyone walks away happy. '' .
> 
> RIS is what the name says , a sharpening tool  . DLSS is not a sharpening tool !


DLSS do ended up being used as a sharpening filter after up-scaling so what ever it was meant to be, this is how DLSS ended up as.
The game do run at lower than native resolution to gain performance and DLSS is used to compensate for artifacts resulted in the image.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2019)

This card would look right at home in the following build;








This iteration of the RX5700XT is far more affordable than an RTX Titan(let alone a pair of them) and just seems made for a build like the one in Jay'z video.


----------



## las (Aug 15, 2019)

Just as loud as reference... For 30 bucks more!


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 15, 2019)

What was that about AMD making shitty reference coolers ?

Well, it's one thing to make a noisy blower and whole different thing to make a twin fan open cooler that's just as loud. This is a pretty outstanding achievement from MSI.


----------



## jabbadap (Aug 15, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> What was that about AMD making shitty reference coolers ?
> 
> Well, it's one thing to make a noisy blower and whole different thing to make a twin fan open cooler that's just as loud. This is a pretty outstanding achievement from MSI.



Well Radeon VII might want to have word with you.

Edit: well of course thermal load is whole different category with that one.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 16, 2019)

@W1zzard 

Do you know if any of the custom models of RX 5700 series will offer a DVI-D port? I know it is outdated, but some of the older south korean monitors 1440p high refresh that I used to overclock require it.


----------



## Turmania (Aug 22, 2019)

I guess sapphire nitro + would be the default option to get.seen rx590 uses around same power as the new navi gpu. They don't have to do much! But shame as I thought MSI nailed it with this design unfortunately they made it as loud as a blower style.which is very hard to accomplish.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 23, 2019)

las said:


> Just as loud as reference... For 30 bucks more!


This explains it, the cooler is made cheaply with bad tolerances.
Not only is the gap between the memory and the cooler huge requiring ridiculously thick thermal pads, it also doesn't fit the memory properly.
What is this? McDonald Fillet o Fish with half slice of cheese?


----------

